# Need a Muzzle Recommendation



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hello all,

I'd like a quality muzzle for trips to the vet, as well as some socialization with guests, etc.

Something that fits well and others have liked.

Thanks much!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ted I don't use one on the dog, for me...can't make one to fit past my big nose!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

What kind of dog do you need the muzzle for?

I have a nice leather basket-style muzzle that fits my mal through GSD, but I can't find who makes them. It's not reinforced like a muzzle-work type, more lightweight, but similar design, close-spaced square mesh of leather straps. I also have a wire basket muzzle, the type that leerburg sells, for my GSD. Also works well, but the more open design could be a risk if someone accidentaly gets a finger in...

I also have to ask, why do you need to socialise with guests with a muzzled dog?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I have a GSD. Male.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I have this:
http://leerburg.com/704.htm
The dogs tolerate it very easily, it seems quite comfortable.

And the other muzzle is very similar to this design:
http://www.kristalas.com/muzzles/630_643retriever.htm
Although I'm not sure who actually made it, on the one I have the buckles are different and the rivets are brass (rust free)

Both fit my GSD very well, and are pretty secure.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thank you Anna,

The wire unit looks good and certainly a better pricepoint. Leerburg makes a distinction between the metal and leather. Seems to contradict himself, but I'm sure that's due to the lack of specifics in the descriptions. 

Thanks again,


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted I've had great luck with Jafco. 

http://www.dogsportgear.com/White_Jafco_Dog_muzzle.htm


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Nice. Do you have the optional head strap?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Nice. Do you have the optional head strap?


No. But unless you are doing muzzle fighting or something really extreme IMHO not needed.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The only deal where you are going to have an issue with a Jafco coming off is training issues with it for what you need it for. There is lots of threads here about muzzle conditioning that my friend is more important than what type of muzzle to buy.


----------

